# Nissan xtrail suspension lift



## OwenH (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm looking for some advice on getting a lift for my xtrail. I've looked around a bit and the best I can find is a $700 spring kit from the US. I was hoping someone here would have any suggestions for it. I'd be happy with both new coils or coil spacers. Just looking to get more clearance as I use my xtrail for overlanding and camping. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

2006 Nissan Xtrail
Auto 4x4
4cyl gas


----------



## Ianjefferson (May 29, 2020)

Hey, did you lift your xtrail? I have the same year and want to do the same thing, but not sure what to do.


----------

